
I Spent Seven Weeks in a Wuhan ICU - yfzhou
https://www.sixthtone.com/news/1005474/I%20Spent%20Seven%20Weeks%20in%20a%20Wuhan%20ICU.%20Here%E2%80%99s%20What%20I%20Learned#
======
baybal2
FYI, this publication, and its parent is pretty much People's Daily in
disguise.

It is made along the lines of Shanghai Oriental Morning Post 2.0. Without a
doubt, it is an even more of a state organ media than it's spiritual
predecessor, despite the mandate to push "dissenting" view.

Unlike something like Southern Weekly, which had not a single party cadre in
its editors, despite being overtly party ran, but closed for merely
contemplating of having its own line.

I read Southern Weekly during short stints in China a decade ago. Even it was
an extremely stiff writing. I couldn't comprehend how people managed to spot
"dissent" in it, except for the sole fact it had original writing not coming
from the propaganda ministry, and it doing "a fact of life" reports.

Give this some thought. Were they not doing this with 100% official blessing,
they would've been "rectified" faster than you can blink.

~~~
EdwardDiego
I'm surprised that they let him admit that he arrived to a ward covered in
rubbish and medical waste staffed only by two opthamologists and two nurses
tbh.

At -2 (and counting) for this currently, any downvoters care to comment as to
why? If indeed this publication is a propaganda mouthpiece, then my surprise
that they're publishing something that reflects badly on their medical
providers should be easy to understand

~~~
wakenmeng
Actually there are a lot of posts(pics, videos) on China social media from
doctors showing they were lack of PPE, and using even plastic bags. It is not
they said that china gov controls all media and social posts. And most of the
videos u saw on twitter which gov staffs' violence are posted on Chinese
social media first to explore and report this to the gov. They are just
similar to other countries' gov staffs' enforcement violations. It happends
sometimes, but when it happened in China, they tagged "CCP violence".

~~~
Melting_Harps
> Actually there are a lot of posts(pics, videos) on China social media from
> doctors showing they were lack of PPE, and using even plastic bags.

Agreed. But, that still wouldn't stop the CCP from trying to deny that it
happened or continues to take place, just as they're actively lying about the
death count in just Wuhan as many locals reported that crematoriums were
running 24/7 and urns were being delivered by the truckload daily for the
families of the dead [1].

I don't think we'll ever truly know the death count from all of this on
Mainland China, mainly because the CCP are trying to spin the optics away from
their culpability in trying to cover it up and the censorship to do so while
trying to change the narrative to suit their ends.

1: [https://www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-residents-say-
chinese-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/wuhan-residents-say-chinese-
government-coronavirus-death-toll-is-low-2020-3?op=1)

~~~
peteretep
> that still wouldn't stop the CCP from trying to deny that it happened or
> continues to take place, just as they're actively lying about the death
> count

The Chinese populace aren't stupid, and China doesn't have the level of
totalitarian control that North Korea has. Flat out denying it happened is a
great way to weaken how much trust the population have in the state media.

Highlighting the (supposed) superiority of the Chinese approach to solving it
to the rest of the world, now there's a gold mine, and you can be very subtle
about that.

~~~
Melting_Harps
> The Chinese populace aren't stupid, and China doesn't have the level of
> totalitarian control that North Korea has. Flat out denying it happened is a
> great way to weaken how much trust the population have in the state media.

They're a mix of conditioned (brain washed) and terrified at being disspeared
by the CCP.

Make no mistake this is a CCP caused pandemic, and is aptly called the CCP-
Virus in Hong Kong: I fear anything short of having the CCP on trial for
Crimes Against Humanity in the The International Court of Justice will only
exacerbate the problem and will lead to further pandemics, as they never
learned from SARS.

They censored the Physician calling out to the World how grave this disease
was, and he subsequently died. Citizen Journalists have since gone missing
that exposed the decrypted state the hospitals were in and the amount of dead
were piling up and left aside.

~~~
wakenmeng
whaaaat? so hostile and rascism, looks like u r a little bit "mix of
conditioned".

~~~
Melting_Harps
My great grandmother is from Guangzhou, Hong Kong is ethnically Han Chinese,
so stop trying to deflect the points made with such feckless conjecture.

The CCP and by extension the WHO are responsible for censoring medical
professionals and citizen journalists from speaking about COVID19, the WHO
served as a mouth piece for the CCP and down played the efforts of containing
the contagion of both Kong Kong and Taiwan alike--the former in defiance of
the CCP and Lam regime. All while spreading misinformation about Human to
Human transmission, downplaying the significance of masks in helping limit the
spread etc...

~~~
wakenmeng
Any source could prove that WHO has downplayed the efforts of containing the
contagion of Hongkong and Taiwan? I would like to read it and know something
about that. I'm not medical professional, but I think it takes time to learn
how a newcoming virus works, if it has human2human transmission, or need to
ask people to wear masks(which may cause medical sources lack to docs n nurses
on the frontier, neither Trump and I don't agree that;)). Information and
recommendation changes during time while docs and scientists continue to study
on that. It is a tragedy and fact that there's still a limit of knowledge
while human being facing this. right know i think u r a little bit harsh that
using what u know now to critisize things people not know yet months ago.

------
redis_mlc
"Indeed, in our experience, no medicine was particularly useful. Instead, the
most effective solution was oxygen. For around 60% of our patients, oxygen
saturation was improved by using oxygen masks with a reservoir bag. In more
severe cases, we would also use a nasal cannula and an oxygen mask to increase
the volume of oxygen."

~~~
djsumdog
> though many of our patients experienced severe side effects and couldn’t
> continue the treatment

I took chloroquine years ago as a preventative anti-malaria when I was in
India. I didn't get the weird dreams, but I got the harsh bowl movement, heart
palpations, etc. I had to stop taking it and so did someone else on the trip.
Had I got malaria I knew it would be worse, but I could start taking them
again as a treatment drug as well.

Others on the trip didn't have any issues so I'm sure it's individual, but it
is a very serious drug that can be hard on your system. I don't think that's
been made clear.

~~~
BiteCode_dev
Just out of curiosity, how long ago was it?

Malaria nowadays is very easy to prevent and treat with a course of
atovaquone/proguanil, which have low side effect on the short run.

I want to know if doctors are still prescribing chloroquine despite of that. I
know they do sometimes in the army.

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
The title would be more useful if it made it clear that this is a doctor's
POV, not a patient's. (Not least because a patient spending 7 weeks in an ICU
would likely be sedated for most of it.)

~~~
jonnypotty
Yeah, heaven forbid you have to read an article to find out what it says.
Doesn't matter though, HN has already dismissed this article as state
fabrication, cos "China" so you don't need to read it anyway.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
I read it, but I almost didn't, because I've already read half a dozen "OMG I
survived corona" stories from patients. I was (positively) surprised that it
was actually the perspective of an ICU doc in Wuhan.

Also, "HN" (who?) hasn't asserted anything like what you're saying. If that
piece is propaganda, it's pretty well done.

------
bschwindHN
What's up with the weird texture applied to all the photos?

~~~
BiteCode_dev
Wondering if it's not a way to prevent editing detection software to work.
Anybody knows something about this?

~~~
chvid
I think it is done for aesthetics - surely you can do watermarks or edit
detection without it being this visible.

------
Gravityloss
Medical oxygen is very important. That should be secured. Doors and other
facilities for isolation of patients should be built.

Neither requires very high levels of technology

------
6510
The wrinkles in the curtains :/

~~~
winrid
What do you mean?

~~~
6510
you get that if you open and close them lots of times

------
strider12
basically no one died or got infected... lovely story. and as the great w
would say, mission accomplished.

~~~
s1artibartfast
>and as the great w would say, mission accomplished

Sorry, but the use of this quote out of context is one of my pet peeves, and
the similarity is striking.

In the case of G.W, he was receiving sailors returning to port after
completing their deployment in harm's way. Their mission was accomplished. The
message was not that war is over, as the media insinuated. In fact, the
counterpoint was made in the speech[1], although few have read it.

> _Our mission continues. Al Qaeda is wounded, not destroyed. The scattered
> cells of the terrorist network still operate in many nations, and we know
> from daily intelligence that they continue to plot against free people. The
> proliferation of deadly weapons remains a serious danger. The enemies of
> freedom are not idle, and neither are we. Our government has taken
> unprecedented measures to defend the homeland. And we will continue to hunt
> down the enemy before he can strike. The war on terror is not over; yet it
> is not endless. We do not know the day of final victory, but we have seen
> the turning of the tide. No act of the terrorists will change our purpose,
> or weaken our resolve, or alter their fate. Their cause is lost. Free
> nations will press on to victory._

Similarly, in this article, if taken at face value, a volunteer went to Wuhan,
risking their life, and returned. This does not mean that Covid is eradicated,
but perhaps, their mission is accomplished too.

[1]
[https://www.americanrhetoric.com/speeches/wariniraq/gwbushir...](https://www.americanrhetoric.com/speeches/wariniraq/gwbushiraq5103.htm)

~~~
mullingitover
The funny coincidence with that story: Osama bin Laden's stated purpose for
the 9/11 attacks was, in part, the presence of US troops in Saudi Arabia. The
US announced the withdrawal of troops from Saudi Arabia on April 29, 2003.
Four days later Bush made that "Mission Accomplished" speech as the US was
effectively complying with bin Laden's demand and surrendering their presence
in Saudi Arabia.

~~~
redis_mlc
Whether the individual phrases in your comment are true in isolation or not,
the implied cause and effect are not logical.

> surrendering their presence in Saudi Arabia.

Saudi Arabia pays the US to occupy military bases temporarily during crises,
for example when Iraq annexed Kuwait. I presume the contract ended, and the US
military left. It's not any more complicated than that.

One of the reasons that Saudi Arabia trusts the US is that the US has rarely
occupied a country in modern times with a plan for long-term occupation or
colonization. They either leave, or maintain a base, and then leave.

That's very unlike Russia, for example, whose doctrine is that if a country
shares a border, then they get permanently occupied.

